

What Your Open Source Culture Really Says, Part One - azdle
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/what-your-open-source-culture-really-says-part-one

======
azdle
Hmm, I was actually kinda expecting that to tell me this was already submitted
and take me to it.

Is there a way to search for HN posts by submission URL?

